# Women's Attire in the CF



## Hot Lips (16 Apr 2006)

Just wondering if as a woman in the CF, do I have to wear a dress or skirt and hideous heels at any point in time...ie dress uniforms?
Cause I have no desire to do so...hoping there is an option to wear pants.

Thanks
HL


----------



## Hoover (17 Apr 2006)

Dress, no. Heels, no. Skirt, maybe. I know you get it issued to you as part of your DEUs, 1 skirt and 1 pair of pants, as opposed to males who get 2 pair of pants. I've seen pers. wearing it at mess dinners but I also saw female pers. wearing pants at the same mess dinner. 

Don't take my word for it..


----------



## Armymedic (17 Apr 2006)

You'll wear what your told to.


----------



## Neill McKay (17 Apr 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> You'll wear what your told to.



I think the question is along the lines of whether or not she's going to be told to wear a skirt.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Apr 2006)

As opposed to stating the obvious (you will wear what you are told)...cause I think you prolly already figured THAT much out... :

As far as I know, the option for females when in DEUs is the skirt or pants...having said that, I will go to the Dress Manual tomorrow and get the goods on the orders of dress for females.  When in doubt, check the good book.

 ;D


----------



## el_wiersema (17 Apr 2006)

It may be pers pref. At the mess dinners i've been to, all but one female wore the pants. I'd ask higher or consault the manual. I don't really see the difference.


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Apr 2006)

Thank you for all of the helpful incite.


----------



## Armymedic (17 Apr 2006)

Some people can't take a joke... :clown:

For medical people it is different, depending on where you work. 
Mess dress for female members of  CFMG is a skirt.

As for DEU, if you're working in it, then usually you will have the choice....unless your SNO or Hosp WO says otherwise. For Parades, you will wear pants. If you are spectating, the norm is to wear skirts. As above, you will be issued 1 and 1, but you may purchase a couple more pairs of pants if you work in DEUs.

Working dress (CADPAT, Navy Cbts, Air Force Blues) for everyone is pants. I do not believe they issue Hospital whites with skirts anymore.


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Apr 2006)

So what you are saying is I should buy shares in a pantyhose company...cause I rip a pair as soon as they are on...damn I wanted all pants...lmao...but hey nurses usually do what they are told anyway (maybe  )


----------



## NavComm (17 Apr 2006)

I really hope this thread is a joke. If it's not, it concerns me deeply that anyone considering a career in the CF would even bother worrying about something this trivial.

You will wear issued kit, most of which will probably never fit you properly anyways. I have yet to wear a skirt but if the dress of the day says wear it, I will.

Prepare to hear this in your CF career: Suck it up Princess!


----------



## Springroll (17 Apr 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> So what you are saying is I should buy shares in a pantyhose company...cause I rip a pair as soon as they are on...



If you buy a good pair of them, they shouldn't rip that easily. 
If it doesn't matter which ones you put on, then buy the walmart special. 3 Pairs in one package for $4...and definitely get some clear nail polish to stop any potential runs from happening...lol

As for having to wear skirts, I have no clue if we would have to or not, and personally it doesn't both me. I do prefer pants, though.


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Apr 2006)

lol, years of experience at the clear nail polish applications...lol

And I too would not be bothered by a skirt...just curious if there is a choice.

Oh and that brings me to another query...underclothing...is it issued...cause I am partial to the olive green "gitch" my better half wears

Cheers
HL


----------



## sierra251 (17 Apr 2006)

The Skirt for DEUs is no longer issued. If members want, they can purchase the skirt. "It's no longer a question of will I have to wear the skirt?", but more of, "will I be allowed to?"


----------



## jbeach95 (18 Apr 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Oh and that brings me to another query...underclothing...is it issued...cause I am partial to the olive green "gitch" my better half wears



The drawers are issued (you get five). It is the same design for women and men.
The brassieres are not issued, you have to buy your own. You will be reimbursed for the purchase of 4 per year, up to $160. This doubles (8, up to $320) if you are going overseas.

Clothe the Soldier:
http://www.army.gc.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/2/25_e.asp


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Apr 2006)

Thank-you...much appreciated.

HL


----------



## geo (19 Apr 2006)

yup.... olive boxers are "unisex"....
you'll have to figure out a way of distinguishing your boxers from his


----------



## Springroll (19 Apr 2006)

we get those during basic??


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Apr 2006)

Well he and I are totally different in size, lmao...he is 250lbs 6'0" and I am 155lbs 5'8"so...that might keep them separated, lmao

And do we get them on basic?  ;D

HL


----------



## geo (19 Apr 2006)

all part of the "clothe the soldier" kit - so yeah - probably....


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Apr 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> yup.... olive boxers are "unisex"....
> you'll have to figure out a way of distinguishing your boxers from his



Shouldn't be a problem.  Each of you will, _of course_, have labelled your kit with last three and surname - I presume your last three are different than his?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (19 Apr 2006)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

That would have worked IF i hadn't of read that Geo...

 ;D ushup:


----------



## Hot Lips (20 Apr 2006)

LMAO Geo...he woulda fell for it too...

 :rofl:

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Apr 2006)

Devise the alternate plan Geo...code this time...over

So what else do women get to wear that men don't or is that is...and I have read the dress regs...isn't really definitive there MudMan...as to whether women have to wear a skirt...the debate goes on...

HL


----------



## nurse sarah (25 Apr 2006)

I don't know if this helps you at all...but I didn't even get a skirt with my initial issued stuff. I asked them and they said okay for two pairs of pants...I recently decided to get the skirt but only because the pants are a bit warm in the summer...


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Apr 2006)

Thanks Snowy Owl,

That is the most relevant info I have received so far...so you say it is an option then as opposed to a have too?

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (25 Apr 2006)

Its ok HL...you will have a good Snr NCO/WO to keep you on the straight and narrow...and Base Standing Orders, Unit Standing Orders, etc etc to fill the gaps in the CF Dress Manual...I will check however for the latest Dress Manual (the one I had might be out of date.)


----------



## Neill McKay (25 Apr 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Thanks Snowy Owl,
> 
> That is the most relevant info I have received so far...so you say it is an option then as opposed to a have too?



I'd be surprised at seeing women ordered to wear a skirt under normal circumstances.  Being ordered NOT to wear a skirt would be easier to see, e.g. on parade.


----------



## shadow (25 Apr 2006)

FUNNY UNDERWEAR STORY

When I enrolled in 1992, I had NO idea what I was doing.  I didn't even know how to put my hair in a bun, so I cut it short. 
I received all my initial kit issue and assumed that I was supposed to wear only what I was issued.  So I showed up to work wearing those boxer shorts.  They were really uncomfortable and kept riding up, giving me wedgies.  It was horrible!!  I didn't dare ask anyone because I was just a recruit so I sucked it up.
A few days later, I complained to a female corporal that I knew before I joined how uncomfortable they were and she just started laughing at me.  ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Apr 2006)

Thanks Shadow, 

Why is it that not many people want to share things that are small but important with one another...why this culture of suck it up...I like to share the knowledge I have...it's no fun keeping it all to yourself...is it?

HL


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2006)

Just an update to CF Female clothing entitlements:

Female members now have the option (for about a year now) for initial issue of DEUs.

2 pair of pants or
1 pants and 1 skirt. 
Whichever you prefer.


----------



## Hot Lips (27 Apr 2006)

Thanks,

ArmyVern...nursing has come a long way from expecting women to wear skirts/dresses just because they are women...the option is always great...I appreciate the info...

HL


----------



## geo (27 Apr 2006)

Now if they could provide the patients with gowns that close up in the back, life would be good


----------



## Springroll (27 Apr 2006)

lol...
I always get two gowns, one for the front and one for the back  ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (28 Apr 2006)

There you go...patients with ingenuity...that's the ticket...

lol

HL


----------



## NavComm (31 May 2006)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Just an update to CF Female clothing entitlements:
> 
> Female members now have the option (for about a year now) for initial issue of DEUs.
> 
> ...



I must of just missed that, my initial kit included a black and a white skirt and one pair of pants in each colour. I haven't worn either of the skirts but I'm going to be wearing the white pants next week for divisions.


----------



## DND1980 (26 Jul 2009)

Does anyone know the exact length the DEU skirt should be. I have to get mine altered but I have no idea what length it should be. I think it is just above the knee but not sure.


----------



## Otis (26 Jul 2009)

According to the dress regs, Chap 2, Sec 2 Para 14: The skirt shall cover the kneecap completely but shall not extend further than 5cm (2 inches) below the bottom of the kneecap.


----------

